# Chinese gender chart!



## Mommy_DK

:cry: The chart that has been 100% accurate for all of my pregnancies and three of my friends pregnancies is now predicting I will have a girl :cry:

I had a phsycic tell me today I'm having a boy (wish I hadn't). and my grandma says boy but this chart has never been wrong, but neither has my grandma :shrug:

I'm already devastated just from looking at the chinese gender chart. 

I have a feeling it could be right and I'm literally already in tears I really really do NOT want another girl . I know it sounds so ungreatful and I hate feeling this way but I just can't :nope:


----------



## kimmy04

I get how your feeling.. The chart for me says girl too but I am HOPING for a girl.. It was correct when I had my son too.. But everyone else is telling me it's another boy, and as far as all the other old wives tales it's pointing to boy. The waiting is just so hard I have at least another month until I can find out!


----------



## phoenix333

Sorry you are feeling that way, but I really wouldn't read to much into Chinese gender calculator. It has a 50/50 chance of being right or wrong. OK so it's "fun" and interesting to see what it says but it's no more accurate than any general guess. 

Oh, and just for extra reassurance - It told me I was having a GIRL and I had a BOY! x


----------



## Mommy_DK

:flower: thanks ladies! :cloud9: I hope it is soo wrong! And I'm actually racking my brains right now because I'm not sure when I conceived which is apart of using the chart correctly anywho. If February then it's a boy if march then girl. But as you girls mentioned it's a 50/50 

I personally feel like February for my conception date makes a lot more sense seeing how I got my positive pretty early in march (17th) but I guess I'll have to rack my brains some more or until sono in April :wacko::wacko:

I'm trying to just get over it now I know I'll love my baby either way as I love all of my children but the anxiety is beating my butt!


----------



## Mommy_DK

kimmy04 said:


> I get how your feeling.. The chart for me says girl too but I am HOPING for a girl.. It was correct when I had my son too.. But everyone else is telling me it's another boy, and as far as all the other old wives tales it's pointing to boy. The waiting is just so hard I have at least another month until I can find out!

I'd believe the chart over everyone else! The chart so far for me and two of m close friends proves 100% accurate. My two grandmas predicted correctly for all of my pregnancies but their predictions agreed with the charts (they didn't know about the charts) , so I'll have to agree with the charts I think a girl for you!:happydance:


----------



## truthbtold

That chart has never been right for me. Sending you all my boy dust!


----------



## Eleanor ace

According to the CHinese gender charts I have 2 girls; I was 100% on when they were concieved. I have a boy and a girl.


----------



## motherofboys

It's been 50/50 for me. Said boy girl girl boy and I got 4 boys.


----------



## katherinegrey

It told me I'd have a girl, and he's definitely a boy, it's predicted a boy for me this time around, so I really hope it's wrong a second time!


----------



## GillandJamie

Different ones tell u different things which is more than confusing. If I go by one though it said boy girl girl boy for me and I have 4 girls xx


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

I did every single gender chat on the web and they all said girl. They were all wrong because my baby is a boy.

I believed them and started to get worried id have another girl but im not so try not to worry over them x


----------



## foxiechick1

There's different Chinese charts out there, with my first ds it told me girl and second ds one chart said boy and another said girl so please done believe the chart if it was 100% all of the time we would all have our desired genders as we'd look it up so we'd know when to conceive! Please keep us updated x


----------



## GH081012

Hello,
As far as the Chinese gender chart, It has been right for me 1 time. I have 3 boys and ultrasound says another boy on the way. The chart predicted my first to be a girl it was a boy, my second to be a boy and it was a boy, and my third to be a girl and it was a boy and the one i'm pregnant with now to be a girl and it's a boy. Even though I wanted so badly for this one to be a girl I was praying the chart was right. Now i'm praying that the ultrasound is wrong (even though it was very very very clear that it's a boy) and that my baby come out a girl. I cry day after day since I found out it's a boy. Sorry I branched off, just wanted you to know maybe the ultrasound will say the baby is what you want. The chart and you grandmother could be wrong, even though they haven't so far.


----------



## Misscalais

The chart has been wrong for all of mine.


----------



## wanna_baby

Can everyone pls share which site u use for the Chinese gender that has been accurate? I find different site ones give different results and it gave me false hope.
Also on one of the site it says to use ur real age and that they'll calculate the Chinese age and on another it doesn't say anything.
Pls share the one u used that was accurate.
Thx


----------



## motherofboys

Every one I used, with real age and with Chinese age, were all on the 50/50 accuracy


----------

